# Shadows of Treachery; only two 'new' stories



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I suspect that this is only going to contain two new stories. Graham was asked what his contribution to this was going to be and he replied that he was not sure but he thought it was either The Kaban Project or The Dark King. Based on this response I suspect that his entry will be The Dark King, Dan's entry will be The Lightning Tower and Gav's Ravens Flight. Not confirmed though!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

For real? Fuck, that would be low.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Doelago said:


> For real? Fuck, that would be low.


Many people do not own the other stories, certainly in written form and I'm glad that Ravens Flight is possibly being properly published. I'm not a fan of the audios. The two confirmed new stories are both Novella length as well. I'm just disappointed that the unresolved Isstvan III situation looks unlikely to feature.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I fucking hope that isn't the case.

Off the top of my head I can only think of two confirmed stories for _Shadows of Treachery_, those being _Crimson Fist_ and _Prince of Crows_.

EDIT: Given the wording of the synopsis it seems like this will actually be the case:



> From the battlefields of Phall and Isstvan, to the haunted shadows of Terra itself [Lightning Tower?] – the greatest war in the history of mankind rages on. While the traitor Legions continue their campaign of terror across the galaxy, preparations are made for the defence of the Imperial Palace [again, Lightning Tower?] and the final, inevitable reckoning that must yet come between Horus and the Emperor...
> 
> This anthology spans the entire Horus Heresy, with short stories from Dan Abnett, Graham McNeill and Gav Thorpe, as well as two brand new novella-length tales. Learn the fate of Rogal Dorn’s fleet originally sent to Isstvan III in ‘The Crimson Fist’ by John French, and descend deeper into the darkness of the Night Lords Legion in ‘Prince of Crows’ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.


Well thats dampened by enthusiasm for its release significantly. Thinking about it, could the alteration of _Prince of Crows_ being in _The Primarchs_ to _Shadows of Treachery_ be because of _The Dark King_'s inclusion in the latter?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it having some of the short stories and audios in it as I don't any of them. I'm rather glad it's looking like some of these stories will be published in print.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Doelago said:


> For real? Fuck, that would be low.


Wait, wait, wait. So are BL evil for releasing things in audio or limited edition, or are they evil for then releasing them in mass-market print, like they promised to do? Because people seem to weep like teased vaginas either way. I've just about given up caring, myself. I started trying to please everyone, saying I'd do more of X, less of Y, none of Z, all of A. 

Since then, I've learned there's literally no winning. People, everywhere, will complain and assume their opinion is somehow more valid and a majority perspective. 



Worldkiller said:


> I wouldn't mind it having some of the short stories and audios in it as I don't any of them. I'm rather glad it's looking like some of these stories will be published in print.


Exactly. I thought that was always the point of those things, to see an eventual release.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Wait, wait, wait. So are BL evil for releasing things in audio or limited edition, or are they evil for then releasing them in mass-market print? Because people seem to weep like teased vaginas either way. I've just about given up caring, myself. I started trying to please everyone, saying I'd do more of X, less of Y, none of Z, all of A.
> 
> Since then, I've learned there's literally no winning. People, everywhere, will complain and assume their opinion is somehow more valid and a majority perspective.


No, you can't win, ever, unfortunately. Don't let the hypocritical and illogical whining get to you, after all, you're universally praised for your great interaction with the fanbase - long may it continue.

My initial displeasure was because I was looking forward to a compilation of several stories, but now i'll only get two. I'll get over it. Especially considering one is yours and the other promises an enticing plot.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No, you can't win, ever, unfortunately. Don't let the hypocritical and illogical whining get to you, after all, you're universally praised for your great interaction with the fanbase - long may it continue.
> 
> My initial displeasure was because I was looking forward to a compilation of several stories, but now i'll only get two. I'll get over it. Especially considering one is yours and the other promises an enticing plot.


No, no, that makes sense. I get that. My fault for misunderstanding the complaint. I can totally relate to that.

I think it's one of the _Damned If You Do, Damned If You Don't - But You Suck Slightly More If You Don't_ kinda deals.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I'm hoping this means we shall also get the Garo audios in print. :biggrin:


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Eh I haven't heard/read/whatever any of these stories so its all new for me.


----------



## Commander Nemesis (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope this is not the case I really enjoyed the Dark King and the Lighting Tower, they better not pull this crap, how about a story about the Iron Worriors or White Scars. Why not just add those 2 as extra or 2 versions one with the 2 extra stories and one without.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't mind having the stories come out in print, I rather prefer them in book form rather than audio form. While I enjoy the stories, there are a few things in the audio that actually take me out of the story immersion rather than helping (such as the battle sounds in the background that don't help my enjoyment any.) I will be happy to have these stories in book form to put on my shelf with all of the others.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like it more if the audio books and limited novellas are just released electronically (in written form) after sufficient time has passed. Shadows of Treachery would contain only brand new stories. 

That way, everyone wins really


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate audios but the stories for the Daek King and the Lightning Tower did strike me as good ones to look at. Now I can because to me there is nothing quite like having an actual book to read from. Maybe soon the Garro audios and the Butchers Nails can be transferred into print at some point.

Also in reply to an earlier comment the "Prince of Crows" story was not held back to tie in with the Dark King but mainly because ADB was busier working "The Emperors Gift" although I am sure the guy himself would be better to explain it.

As an aside to ADB if he reads this is kudos to you for the rate you produce books at. Never heard of anything quite so ridiculous but yet still completely awesome.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Garros stuff should be released as one big garro-HH anthology of goodness.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Also in reply to an earlier comment the "Prince of Crows" story was not held back to tie in with the Dark King but mainly because ADB was busier working "The Emperors Gift" although I am sure the guy himself would be better to explain it.
> 
> As an aside to ADB if he reads this is kudos to you for the rate you produce books at. Never heard of anything quite so ridiculous but yet still completely awesome.


I can't tell if you're joking. I'm famously as slow as fuck. Your average BL novel is written in 3-5 months. I take 7-10. 

I once racked up what me and a few of the others had done in the same space of time. Dan had written two novels and two short stories (not even counting all his Marvel work) in the time it took me to write one novel and one short story. At another point, Graham had done two novels, four short stories and a novella in the time it took me to do a novel and novella. 

I'm literally always in trouble for lateness. _The Prince of Crows_ and _The Emperor's Gift_ took - this isn't a joke - well over a year to write both of them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I can't tell if you're joking. I'm famously as slow as fuck. Your average BL novel is written in 3-5 months. I take 7-10.
> 
> I once racked up what me and a few of the others had done in the same space of time. Dan had written two novels and two short stories (not even counting all his Marvel work) in the time it took me to write one novel and one short story. At another point, Graham had done two novels, four short stories and a novella in the time it took me to do a novel and novella.
> 
> I'm literally always in trouble for lateness. _The Prince of Crows_ and _The Emperor's Gift_ took - this isn't a joke - well over a year to write both of them.


Was no joke. I had heard stories of you writing well above the standard amount for Black Library. Namely that as authors you are meant to write about 4 books at most per 6 months from a reccommended list. I did hear you have been known to write about the same in a 2 month period on occasion but these deviate from said list at times.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Was no joke. I had heard stories of you writing well above the standard amount for Black Library. Namely that as authors you are meant to write about 4 books at most per 6 months from a reccommended list. I did hear you have been known to write about the same in a 2 month period on occasion but these deviate from said list at times.


Ha, dude, you heard painfully, beautifully wrong. I wish I was that fast.

Take any other Black Library writer. Not even a fast one, just an average-speed one. I write about half as fast as whoever you've chosen.

Slow. Slow as balls. The Bane of Editors. That's me. Sometimes the stars align and I get a few releases in a small space of time, but that's universally because a bunch of stuff was so late, it gets bumped back and knocks into the stuff already scheduled to come out.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Meh. In the end though no matter how slow you write these novels they all seem toresonate beautifully as books. Almost all of your BL novels I enjoyed (apart from Hellsreach and the Emperors Gift mainly because I have not read the yet!) and were immensly hard to put down.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Meh. In the end though no matter how slow you write these novels they all seem toresonate beautifully as books. Almost all of your BL novels I enjoyed (apart from Hellsreach and the Emperors Gift mainly because I have not read the yet!) and were immensly hard to put down.


Then I officially love you. Many thanks, man.

Given that I'm looking at _Betrayer's _20% mark (by deadline terms, I should be closer to 60% done) today, staring at the Word.doc, that was a nice thing to hear.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it a procrastination day today then DBC?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would have to agree with the others, though you do not produce as many stories as others, you do quality work and not rushed shit which might offend the fans.  I can understand that people are disappointed, for only getting 2 new novels when they expected 5, HOWEVER they should be thankful that the previous only audios are coming in book form.

I do like the audios, some have been terrific and I think its nice to have _The Dark King_ and _Prince of Crows_ in the same book. Gives some theme-adding continuation or something.  I can tell Ive been listening to _Butchers Nails_ a couple of times these past week while out walking or driving a car.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Well, as long as you are still writing considerable faster than George R.R. Martin, nobody really can complain. Just keep up the quality. :drinks:


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I am really happy that BL decided to include all these stories. It looks good for the future=Garro's audios and Butcher's Nails in printed versions


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I can't tell if you're joking. I'm famously as slow as fuck. Your average BL novel is written in 3-5 months. I take 7-10.
> 
> I once racked up what me and a few of the others had done in the same space of time. Dan had written two novels and two short stories (not even counting all his Marvel work) in the time it took me to write one novel and one short story. At another point, Graham had done two novels, four short stories and a novella in the time it took me to do a novel and novella.
> 
> I'm literally always in trouble for lateness. _The Prince of Crows_ and _The Emperor's Gift_ took - this isn't a joke - well over a year to write both of them.


Better to take your time and make sure the book is a damn good one, than to meet a deadline and have it turn out to be just an average story. I've only read two of your books, Helsreach and The First Heretic, and they were great. Keep taking your time and producing quality work.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

I will buy it anyway - where would be Prince of Crown and if i remember correctly its about his glories majesty Sevatar and epic fleet battle between Dark Angels and Night Lords, if i remember correctly - at least Aaron Bowden wrote something like that on facebook =) Thank you Aaron for that!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Gav Thorpe just wrote this on Facebook: _"The prose version of Raven's Flight contains extra scenes that were edited from the audio due to length._" + a link to _Shadows of Treachery_.

So there are some extra juicy version here and kind of confirms the suspicions.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Is it a procrastination day today then DBC?


One among many, Vaz. 

One among many.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Ha, dude, you heard painfully, beautifully wrong. I wish I was that fast.
> 
> Take any other Black Library writer. Not even a fast one, just an average-speed one. I write about half as fast as whoever you've chosen.
> 
> Slow. Slow as balls. The Bane of Editors. That's me. Sometimes the stars align and I get a few releases in a small space of time, but that's universally because a bunch of stuff was so late, it gets bumped back and knocks into the stuff already scheduled to come out.


Quality is better than quantity. Even if you wrote at 1/4 of the speed of other BL writers your stuff is 3/4 better, at least in my opinion. You shouldn't worry about how much stuff you can put out, its all about how good what you do put out is.


LotN


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

DBC, I've written a couple of novels and it takes me, even at my fastest, 18 months to get a good third draft out, so you guys writing what you do in a year is fantastical to us who just do it as a hobby. I guess if writing was my actual day job I'd write more/quicker, but sadly it isn't.

Anyway, as others said, your work is quality so take all the time you need mate, it's worth waiting for (thank you for wolves in Emperor's Gift by the way, that was class)

Back to the OP, if Lightening Tower and Dark King are included I'll be happy. I didn't catch them first time round and am well known for not being a fan of audio books so am glad they're coming in print format.... now just hurry up and be October damit!! 

Rev


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Now confirmed to include the following:

The Dark King, The Lightning Tower, The Kaban Project, Raven's Flight, Death of a Silversmith along with the two new novella length stories. Apparently the new stuff accounts for around two thirds of the page count. I like the way Black Library have done this. Its nice to get these other stories out there for people who may not have had the chance to read them before. Besides Aaron's Prince of Crows is no doubt worth the money alone! There are three of Graham's stories before he went bonkers and started contradicting his own work, all of which I like. The Kaban Project for those that don't know is a prequel to Mechanicum. Death of a Silversmith has a bit of Luna Wolves shenanigans. The Dark King has good old Konrad in it. The Lightening Tower has an interesting lost legions mention and Raven's Flight will be good to read with my eyes as opposed to listening to the bloody audio book.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Since Black Library came up with the eBook format, this doesn't bother me much.

If there are only two new stories in the whole collection, I'll just purchase them. If I missed a short story (due to being in a collector's format) or if I didn't get a certain audio drama, I'll get those as well.


----------

